# Motorway parking



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but there's a sister to site to the excellent :: Satellite for Caravans :: website - :: Motorway Parking for Caravans ::

There's details on parking facilities on a number of UK motorway service areas.

Gerald


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for that.
I see they couldnt get any sense out of stop24 on the M20 either!!
We came back from France on Sept 1 after sending 3 weeks where we felt welcome at the motorway services we used (including the FREE aire at Baie de Somme (sp) )
Stop24 was just pants, no where at all to park a camper or caravan.
All the car bays have a 2m hieght restriction and there are dire warnings of agreeing to pay 100 quid if you dare to park in the coach/lorry area.

Why is it that same d**m companies can get away with the awful service , lousy food and rip off parking prices in the UK


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Gerald.

The Feedback form will be useful so we can complain about truckers & other non-caravan vehicles taking up space allegedly reserved for caravans :roll:


----------

